# Engraving Bits



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Noticed that most engraving bits are 1/8" shank and my router only tales 1/2" or 1/4". An adaptor cost around $60.00 so perhaps its better to get a new router.

What kind router do you use for engraving and sign making?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" cost around $60.00 " = ??????

Adapter Bushings
Steel Adaptor Bushings
#271 1/4" 1/8" $4.00
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html


Amazon.com: Dremel 480 1/8" Collet: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-6800-0...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1292204859&sr=1-1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_klSJQtxKM
==========



kolias said:


> Noticed that most engraving bits are 1/8" shank and my router only tales 1/2" or 1/4". An adaptor cost around $60.00 so perhaps its better to get a new router.
> 
> What kind router do you use for engraving and sign making?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The Trend will accept 1/8 shanks, with an adapter. Mlcs sells the Marvel brand that will accept 1/8 shanks without an adapter. I use a Dremel with their router base.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Perhaps we are talking about a different animal Bobj or I’m all wrong

Ultra-precision ISO 20 ER Toolholders

I like the other links and I will check the Dremel, Trend and Marvel

Thank you


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

What kind of router are you using?

Onsrud has a pretty fair stock of engraving bits with 1/4" shanks. I've only used them a few times, but have been pretty happy with their performance.

I'm not an engraving expert either, so I've no idea if they have what you are looking for or not. Just throught I'd throw in their name.

Jay


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nicolas

That's like putting a Chev.Vet wheel and tire on a VW bug...it's just a over kill item I think..

========



kolias said:


> Perhaps we are talking about a different animal Bobj or I’m all wrong
> 
> Ultra-precision ISO 20 ER Toolholders
> 
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I have two generic and inexpensive 11A routers both with 1/4 and 1/2 collets. I’m not an engraving expert either but I plan to start this as a hobby.

I’m building my 2nd CNC machine and I feel that the routers I have are too big for what I want. So besides searching locally to find an adapter for my existing routers I’m also looking to buy a smaller router like the Bosch Colt, Trend or Marvel. When I find both then I will decide if I will get the adapter and use my existing routers or get a smaller one

Bobj, that’s what I thought. For that money its better to invest in a smaller router LOL

Thank you both


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

not sure where you're shopping but even lee valley will have tons of 1/4 1/2 shank bits ,i use 1/4 end mills form sarnia ---tates


----------

